# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Nieuw afvalprogramma

## pranapower

Ik heb een geweldig dieet gevonden! Simpel, effectief en betaalbaar.
Eindelijk eerlijke informatie om gewicht te verliezen en op dat gewicht te blijven; plus goede producten om dit bereiken! Dit is nog eens afslanken zonder dat het veel moeite kost! Kijk maar eens op www.easydietsupport.com voor de details.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb denk ik een betere site..die volledig gratis is en zéér realistische, no-nonsense en individuele tips geeft!!
Kilootje minder van de CM (Belgie)
www.kilootjeminder.be
Ik neem aan dat er in Nederland ook zulke afslankcoaches te vinden zijn op internet  :Wink:

----------


## pranapower

Ik ben in de eerste week 3,4 kg afgevallen, barst van de energie en heb geen enkele drang naar zoet of meer eten. Dit komt mijns inziens toch echt door de producten die in dit pakket zitten. Als ik de prijs van de producten bij elkaar optel dan is dit pakket zijn geld dubbel en dwars waard. Het gaat mij toch echt om het resultaat en ik heb al zoveel ingewikkelde dieeten gevolgd die mij uiteindelijk niets op hebben geleverd.
Ik ben er nu ook achter dat er een Nederlandse versie online staat op www.easydietsupport.com/NL/

----------


## kaatjekakel

Moet je dingen naast het dieet gebruiken dan, supplementen of zo? Wat zit daar in dan? En waarom staat er een vaag verhaal op het net, als het zo goed werkt dan moet je dat toch niet op deze manier verkopen? Wees dan open over je formule...ik wil je hiermee niet aanvallen of zo en ben blij dat je resultaat boekt, maar voor mij ligt het succes toch echt in het veranderen van je gewoonten.

Kakel

----------


## Tess71

Ik sluit mij bij Kakel aan, met een dieet creëer je alleen maar een jojo effect en wordt je door de jaren heen alleen maar dikker.
Het is de bedoeling dat je consequent gezond eet en aan beweging doet, en dan kan je best af en toe wat lekkers eten en drinken.
Met andere woorden, het is een way of life :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me volledig aan bij Kaatje en Tess!
Ik lees af en toe de tips op de 'kilootjeminder-site'..dit is een programma van de belgische mutualiteit (ziekteverzekering) en daar staan enkel feiten en tips in...géén drastische dieeten.
Op die site gaat het ook volledig over het veranderen van je voedingsgewoonten en lichaamsbeweging, niets meer en niets minder; volgens mij de enigste manier om op een verantwoorde manier af te vallen en op je streefgewicht te blijven!

Maar...Pranapower; ik ben blij voor jou dat jij je er zo goed bij voelt  :Wink: 
Als ik alles op die site zo een beetje lees vermoed ik dat het een soort van eiwitten/proteïnedieet is??
Op zich is dat niet slecht ... véél afvalconsulentes maken gebruik van het proteïnedieet.

----------


## Luuss0404

Fijn Pranapower dat dit dieet voor jou werkt en dat je je zo energiek voelt!

Ben het met Kaatje, Tess en Agnes eens, het beste is gewoon een goede en gezonde voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging. 
Succes met het vinden van een goede balans  :Wink:

----------


## pranapower

Ik ben het helemaal eens met jullie en ik vind dit ook terug in dit programma. Het is inderdaad een beste keuze maken naar een andere manier van leven en eten. Ze maken gebruik van een resocard die zorgt dat je cellen weer gaan doen wat zij eigenlijk zouden moeten doen; bouwstoffen opnemen en afvalstoffen afstoten. Hiermee wordt de basis gelegd voor het afvallen. Daarna kwam veel informatie over proteïne en vervolgens een advies en tips om te gaan voor een gezond ontbijt. Er zijn in totaal 24 onderdelen en ik ben dus nog wel even bezig. Gelukkig is het geen dieet wat toch niet vol te houden is. Door de heldere infomatie sta ik nu veel meer stil wat ik beter kan vermijden, wat ik moet minderen en wat gewoon geod is om te eten. Ik merk dat ze erg gericht zijn op het voorkomen van enkelvoudige, geraffineerde koolhydraten!
Ze komen daarbij ook nog eens met tips voor boodschappen doen en wat je het beste kan doen als je uit eten gaat.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Misschien kun je die tips ook met ons delen?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Pranapower, ik heb mij aangemeld op die link, maar ik kan niks zien behalve dat ik mij kan aanmelden, heb e-mail bevestigd en krijg helemaal geen tips te zien :Frown:  Dus zoals Kakel zegt, misschien handig de informatie die jij hebt hier te posten?

----------


## pranapower

Ik krijg elke dag een mail met info, hoor. Ik zag wel dat zij een ander url gebruiken(www.dieetsucces.com). Je krijgt dan elke dag een email en kan vrij kiezen om ondersteunende producten te nemen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Pranapower, 
ja ik kreeg idd vandaag mijn eerste e-mail met informatie, er stond iets over een wachtlijst, ik heb het niet nodig, maar ik was toch wel benieuwd wat het precies is  :Wink:  Ik hoop dat het voor jou goed werkt en dat het beter met je gaat  :Smile: 
Groetjes Luuss

----------

